# صلاة قبل وبعد المذاكرة



## النهيسى (17 فبراير 2011)

*صلاة قبل وبعد المذاكرة


صلاة قبل المذاكرة



    أيها الإله المبارك.. أرسل نعمة روحك القدوس علي لتقويني، حتى أتفهم جيداً المادة التي أنا مقدم على دراستها، حتى أصبح شخصاً أفضل لمجد إسمك القدوس، ولراحة عائلتي، ولمنفعت كنيستك، وشعبك.. آمين.

    إلهي يسوع، انور الحقيقي، الذي ينير ويطهِّر كل إنسان آت إلى العالم، أنر عليّ (علينا) بنور معرفتك، حتى أرى (نرى) نورك الغير مقترب منه؛ وقُد خطواتي في طريق وصاياك، من خلال شفاعة سيدتنا كلنا والدة الإله القديسة مريم وجميع قديسيك.. آمين.



صلاة بعد المذاكرة



    أشكرك أيها الرب إلهنا أنك فتحت أعيني مرة أخرى لنور حكمتك..

    لقد أبهجت قلبي بمعرفة الحق.. أتضرع إليك يا ربي أن تساعدني دائماً في ان أعمل إرادتك..

    بارك روحي وجسدي.. كلماتي وأفعالي..

    ساعدني أن أنمو في النعمة،والفضيلة، والعادات المباركة.. لكي يتمجد إسمك، أيها الآب والإبن والروح القدس، الآن وكل أوان. آمين*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2011)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلوات يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (17 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميـــــن
> شكرا على الصلوات يا النهيسى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


    مرور فى منتهى الروعه
    شكرا جدا
    سلام الرب يسوع
​


----------



## النهيسى (17 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


    مرور فى منتهى الروعه
    شكرا جدا
    سلام الرب يسوع
​


----------

